# How long have you had your first shotgun,and the name brand?



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Mine was this Mossberg 500 12 Ga,Pistol Grip Pump Shotgun,I've had it about 8 years. I added a folding Sstock a couple months ago.:mrgreen:







---






----


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

Breech load 0.410 Kmart special. Had it a long time......


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Mine is a Winchester Mode 37 single shot in 12 ga. that belonged to my father. I've had it for roughly 48 years.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My first shotgun was an H&R Topper, Jr. in .410, purchased with lawn mowing money for $28.95, circa 1962. I kept it for a year and sold it for $25, to upgrade to a Stevens bolt action 20 gauge, for about $40. I kept it about a year and swapped it in on a .308 deer rifle (Model 88 Winchester). Bought a Mossberg 12 gauge pump, a little later and kept it till it was stolen, five years later, along with the .308 and a .22 rifle. Bought a Laurona over and under, in 1973, which I still own - great duck gun. Nowadays, I use an Remington 870 pump HD gun and use a Stoeger M-2000 semi-auto for dove and quail - both are about ten years old.


----------

